# OT: Derrick Rose's Father



## bullybullz

I'm sorry if this has been mentioned in the past or written in an article but what is going on with Derrick's father?? I hear in articles and interviews/videos on how Derrick became the man he is because of his mother and his three older brothers forming a tight circle. 

I mean is Derrick's father in prison, dead, divorced, ran away from the family, or hiding (like Jalen Rose's father- former #1 pick Jimmy Walker)??


----------



## DengNabbit

Lets have some class and leave the topic alone. It's none of our business, as much as we think we're entitled to it.


----------



## bullybullz

DengNabbit said:


> Lets have some class and leave the topic alone. It's none of our business, as much as we think we're entitled to it.


Sorry, was just curious with all the hype on Rose.


----------



## DaBabyBullz

That's a perfectly innocent question, and one I've wondered about too. Apparently his father is MIA for w/e reason.


----------



## bullybullz

DaBabyBullz said:


> That's a perfectly innocent question, and one I've wondered about too. Apparently his father is MIA for w/e reason.


Phew... I thought you were going to blast me...:biggrin:

Anyways with all this D Rose hoopla, curiosity may have gotten the best of me... It's just that I want to know everything about him now that he is my favorite player.


----------



## someone

What's so wrong with the question?


----------



## DaBabyBullz

liekomgj4ck said:


> What's so wrong with the question?


Absolutely nothing lol. Deng had no business making his comment.


----------



## BenDengGo

i wondered about this too.

leaving a woman with 4 sons alone is pretty nasty.

i cant believe someone would do that.

atleast they are happy rich now. i'll bet some bucks, that in a couple of months or year that dude will appear to sniff some cash.


----------



## DengNabbit

I guess I just was under the impression that this was a place to discuss basketball, as opposed to parenting/structure of the family.




DaBabyBullz said:


> Absolutely nothing lol. Deng had no business making his comment.


There are a lot of absentee father situations out there. People experiencing that are going to find your innocent (naive?) post annoying, but so be it.


----------



## someone

I'm father-less and I don't find his post offensive.........

It's not as rare as you think


----------



## DaRizzle

I love Derrick Rose


----------



## Dornado

DaRizzle said:


> Deng must be his dad


That was supposed to be funny?


----------



## DaRizzle

I love Derrick Rose


----------



## someone

Dornado said:


> That was supposed to be funny?


knowing him, yeah... but I have no idea how that was supposed to make us laugh


----------



## Dornado

DaRizzle said:


> Yes...I make stupid jokes for stupid comments...Are you offended by my lame joke or just didnt find it funny?


Well... not funny. If it was offensive, that was lost on me.


----------



## DaRizzle

I love Derrick Rose


----------



## DaRizzle

I love Derrick Rose


----------



## someone

ok fine i'll throw the dude a bone

:rofl2: funny joke!


----------



## DaRizzle

I love Derrick Rose


----------



## Dornado

Darizzle, who are you yelling at right now? Nobody said it was offensive... just that it wasn't funny...


----------



## DaRizzle

lol...oops...ok, I had a little reading comprehension problem with post 15....Ill admit it, Im a ******* on this one

Edit: I love Derrick Rose


----------



## DaRizzle

Did I mention I love Derrick Rose?


----------



## someone

um ok


----------



## croco

This is going nowhere thanks to DaRizzle. If anyone wants to go ahead and create a similar topic, do it, but this one is done.


----------

